# ci ho pensato per almeno un annetto



## Schenker

Ciao. Ecco il contesto:

"A quella finale di Istanbul ci ho pensato per almeno un annetto, anche se ne sono passati due"


----------



## irene.acler

Literalmente un _annetto_ es un año pequeño. Es decir, "annetto" es un diminutivo, para decir "casi un año".


----------



## Schenker

Grazie mille.


----------



## irene.acler

De nada. 
Pero existe un diminutivo para año en español?


----------



## flljob

Diminutivo de año = añito. Pero no querría decir casi un año, sino que algo apenas duró un año.


----------



## freakit

¿"Un añiCo", che fa molto Islas Canarias"?


----------



## Schenker

flljob said:


> Diminutivo de año = añito. Pero no querría decir casi un año, sino que algo apenas duró un año.


 
Claro, el añito significa otra cosa, por ejemplo dices "me falta un añito para terminar mi carrera (universitaria)", lo cual significa que _apenas/solamente_ te falta un año.


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, pero en italiano es lo mismo eh!


----------



## Schenker

Entonces la diferencia es que añito nunca significa "casi un año".


----------



## irene.acler

Uff, ahora me entra la duda en cuanto al uso en italiano..!


----------



## reys

Hola! Puedo opinar? El "añito" en español puede, según yo, tener dos usos principales:

1. Que se intenta ver al año como un muy corto periodo de tiempo. Por ejemplo: _"Me falta apenas un añito para terminar de pagar mi auto"_.

2. Como diminutivo de lo emotivo del contexto. _"Mi hijo cumple el viernes 2 añitos!"

_Ahora bien, sería excelente saber si esto coincide en el italiano.

Saludos!


----------



## irene.acler

En italiano, las frases de reys serían:

1. Mi manca un annetto per finire di pagare la macchina. --> ésta es perfecta.

2. Mio figlio compie due annetti venerdí. --> yo no usaría "annetto" en este sentido, ni siquiera para niños. Pero puede que se trate de un uso regional. Yo puedo decir que donde vivo yo no se dice. A ver si otros italianos opinan al respecto.


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> En italiano, las frases de reys serían:
> 
> 1. Mi manca un annetto per finire di pagare la macchina. --> ésta es perfecta.
> 
> 2. Mio figlio compie due annetti venerdí. --> yo no usaría "annetto" en este sentido, ni siquiera para niños. Pero puede que se trate de un uso regional. Yo puedo decir que donde vivo yo no se dice. A ver si otros italianos opinan al respecto.



Excelente, Irene! Esperemos entonces sus opiniones y también sería muy útil ver si para nuestros amigos de España estos usos de "añito" coinciden con los de esta parte del mundo.

Saludos!


----------



## Neuromante

freakit said:


> ¿"Un añiCo", che fa molto Islas Canarias"?


Chiedo la venia per alusione diretta. 

Il diminutivo in "Ico" non si usa mai nelle Isole Canarie. Usiamo sopratutto "Ito" e di meno "Iyo" piu che altro per la dificoltà per pronunciarlo tante volte senza fare il ridiccolo. ¿Ma "Ico"? No.

"Ico", che io sapia, si usa nel norte dalla Spagna e nella Galizia e Castiglia. Ma non lo giurerei.


----------



## Silvia10975

irene.acler said:


> 2. Mio figlio compie due annetti venerdí. --> yo no usaría "annetto" en este sentido, ni siquiera para niños. Pero puede que se trate de un uso regional. Yo puedo decir que donde vivo yo no se dice. A ver si otros italianos opinan al respecto.



Tienes razón Irene, "annetto" en este sentido no me suena. Pero cuando mi niña era muy pequeña le decía "Quanti _annini_ hai, amore? Due _annini_ soli?" 
Annetto en italiano creo que se usa para decir "un año, más o menos", sin fechas ciertas...
Saludos, Silvia.


----------



## Silvia10975

Neuromante said:


> Chiedo la venia per l'allusione diretta.
> 
> Il diminutivo in "Ico" non si usa mai nelle Isole Canarie. Usiamo soprattutto "Ito" e di meno "Iyo" più che altro per la difficoltà di/nel pronunciarlo tante volte senza fare il ridiccolo. ¿Ma "Ico"? No.
> 
> "Ico", che io sappia, si usa nel nord della Spagna e nella (in?) Galizia e Castiglia. Ma non lo giurerei.



Ya sé que no te molestan  pero, ¡que alguien corrija los míos!


----------



## flljob

También se puede usar en sentido irónico.

Se tardó un añito en hacerlo.

Es decir, se tardó mucho más de lo que debería haberse tardado.


----------



## freakit

Neuromante said:


> Chiedo la venia per alusione diretta.
> 
> Il diminutivo in "Ico" non si usa mai nelle Isole Canarie. Usiamo sopratutto "Ito" e di meno "Iyo" piu che altro per la dificoltà per pronunciarlo tante volte senza fare il ridiccolo. ¿Ma "Ico"? No.
> 
> "Ico", che io sapia, si usa nel norte dalla Spagna e nella Galizia e Castiglia. Ma non lo giurerei.




Ah! Gracias!! Las informaciones que tenìas eran incorrectas entonces. Si, aquì en Castilla, sobretodo en la zona de Zamora se suele poner muchissimo el sufijo "ico" para los diminutivos.
Perdoname, en las Canarias es verdad que se llega a decir cosas como "chiquititito"?

Sigo lamentando lo de las tildes!


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> Tienes razón Irene, "annetto" en este sentido no me suena. Pero cuando mi niña era muy pequeña le decía "Quanti _annini_ hai, amore? Due _annini_ soli?"
> Annetto en italiano creo que se usa para decir "un año, más o menos", sin fechas ciertas...
> Saludos, Silvia.



Ciao Silvia! Quindi potremmo dire che:

1. _Añito _(aproximadamente un año) sarebbe _Annetto_.

2. _Añito_ (tono emotivo): _Annini_.

Va bene così? Che ne dite?

Saluti!


----------



## reys

flljob said:


> También se puede usar en sentido irónico.
> 
> Se tardó un añito en hacerlo.
> 
> Es decir, se tardó mucho más de lo que debería haberse tardado.



Hola Flljob! Tienes toda la razón! Es común escuchar: _"Se tardó un añito en hacerlo, el muy gracioso!_ (con todo el sarcasmo aplicado).

Excelente aporte. Gracias y saludos!


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> Ciao Silvia! Quindi potremmo dire che:
> 
> 1. _Añito _(aproximadamente un año) sarebbe _Annetto_.
> 
> 2. _Añito_ (tono emotivo): _Annini_.
> 
> Va bene così? Che ne dite?
> 
> Saluti!


 
Bueno, yo nunca he oído "annini" por ejemplo. Creo que su uso depende de cada uno..


----------



## Vegaki

Ciao a tutti,

sinceramente non sono molto d'accordo con la seconda traduzione.
Almeno per quel che mi riguarda non ho mai sentito dire "annini".
Direi quindi che il primo uso spagnolo coincide con l'italiano, mentre l'altro in italiano non coincide.

Aspetto commenti



reys said:


> Ciao Silvia! Quindi potremmo dire che:
> 
> 1. _Añito _(aproximadamente un año) sarebbe _Annetto_.
> 
> 2. _Añito_ (tono emotivo): _Annini_.
> 
> Va bene così? Che ne dite?
> 
> Saluti!


----------

